# Texas tortoise



## Millerlite (Mar 27, 2015)

For those with Texas tortoises I was wondering what type of behavior and personalities do they usually have? I k ow they all are different. My girl is out of hibernation and is very very shy. A lot of the days she will just go to the entrance of the borrow she sleeps in and bask. Then go back to sleep. I've seen her a few time out and about but not to often. That normal? She also is very shy, if he sees me she will get scared and go back into her burrow. can others share stories about thete Texas tort. Maybe my enclisure she's not likeing idk. Maybe just shy

Kyle


----------



## tortdad (Mar 27, 2015)

She's probably just shy, most torts are. How long have you had her and how much do you interact with it. You could try to hand feed it sometimes to get it more used to you.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 28, 2015)

Cranky. My Lone Ranger wants no one around him. He attacks anyone who gets in to his habitat. He charges after you even. And butts your ankles. Like a little bull. Maybe I should call him Toro.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2015)

Mine, especially the male, has the same personality as a Russian tortoise. It seems to be the little man complex, or Napoleon complex.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 28, 2015)

I rescued her last fall, She hibernated and now shes out. Shes just shy, and scared of people i think. Maybe with a little time she will start coming out more and more. She was at my friends grandparents house backyard for 30 plus years so not sure if they just let her roam or what, but maybe she didnt have much interaction. 

Kyle


----------



## tortadise (Mar 28, 2015)

Your in Florida correct? It probably had to do with the weather. Here we get very warm days an cool nights during spring when they wake up. Males are very gregarious, outgoing and never phased. Females will claim to be a bit more subtle. It's predatory season and reproduction during there egg laying season (which is starting now) so completely normal. Just keep her warm during the day and plenty of grass/succulents to eat.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 28, 2015)

I agree with Kelly but also, 30 years in one location, and now she is out of hibernation and probably going who am I? where am I?
That whole location change and nothing looks like it was ... for thirty years, wow! I bet she is darling. They are so stubby and compact.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 28, 2015)

She's very friendly, when I take her out. She just shy. But when our weather stables out Imma star soaking her and feeding her and showing her im not a predator. She does come out and bask. I'll see her eat as graze a bit. She is still heavy. I keep an extra close eye for any illness. I just don't know how her past history so keep extra close watch. Also first time havein one so I don't know how hey are behavior wise. Good to know she's being normal for this time of year. I figure may-aug. She will be more out 

Kyle


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 29, 2015)

That's so cool Kyle. Are you able to ask your friend's grandparents about her? Maybe, if they are around, a quick call. Did they have a name for her?
Thirty years is a long time. Perhaps they can tell you what they did.
Maybe they just left her alone to roam, but I still think she is wondering about the new piece of land she woke up to.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 30, 2015)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> That's so cool Kyle. Are you able to ask your friend's grandparents about her? Maybe, if they are around, a quick call. Did they have a name for her?
> Thirty years is a long time. Perhaps they can tell you what they did.
> Maybe they just left her alone to roam, but I still think she is wondering about the new piece of land she woke up to.


Unfortunately they died and that's how I ended up with the tortoise. I'm just giving her space and letting her settle in.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 30, 2015)

Millerlite said:


> Unfortunately they died and that's how I ended up with the tortoise. I'm just giving her space and letting her settle in.


Please I'm sorry for their passing but don't let that stop you . Ask your friend there may still be ansers . Or Evan tonight think about it before you go to sleep and maybe your dreams will get you your ansers . 1000 years ago the Indians thought dreams were messages. And please I'm not joking you may be surprised ! Just s thought . Good luck !


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh. I am sorry about your friends grandparents. Cool that they hosted this little one for so long. Cool that you are its new keeper!
That is great advice Grandpa Turtle 144. Yes, I believe that too.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Mine, especially the male, has the same personality as a Russian tortoise. It seems to be the little man complex, or Napoleon complex.


Is that right? 

I got to watch my little one now!!


----------

